
USGS: Widespread Mercury Contamination Across Western North America - clumsysmurf
https://www.usgs.gov/news/comprehensive-study-finds-widespread-mercury-contamination-across-western-north-america
======
a-no-n
It so happens that I grew up in the south part of Silicon Valley between
Blossom and Almaden Valleys: the Quicksilver mines have contaminated a number
of streams and waterways in the area to the point there are permanent signs
indicating fishing is prohibited due to the risk of mercury poisoning. The
former mercury mines are also a local tourist / educational attraction and
recreation area.

Also, there's widespread arsenic contamination of American-grown rice, due
mostly to North American geology and the quirks of rice biology. [1] As such,
you'll probably want to cook American-grown rice not in a rice cooker, but in
a coffeemaker. [2]

Finally, another important advisory for transplanted Valley people whom enjoy
the hiking the hills like the Stanford Dish area are the pervasiveness of tiny
deer ticks which have been known to carry Lyme disease.

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Almaden](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Almaden)

1\. [http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine/2015/01/how-
much...](http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine/2015/01/how-much-arsenic-
is-in-your-rice/index.htm)

2\. [http://time.com/3974793/rice-arsenic-coffeemaker-
cooking/](http://time.com/3974793/rice-arsenic-coffeemaker-cooking/)

